# Getting the stereomix working on a asus mobo with windows7!



## Pikem4n (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello folks

Does anyone know of a way to enable stereomix on a Asus M4N98TD EVO motherboard, as i am currently using windows 7 64-bit and i've followed guides on how to enable stereomix,but i can not simply do it!

Currently my audio device on the said motherboard has drivers installed from microsoft and today i've downloaded some drivers from VIA, i've tried to disable the the old driver and add the new ones but i can't do it, is there something i am not doing quite right?

Or do i need to buy a new soundcard to the stereomix working on this pc if so, any recommendations would be gratefully appreciated (so would any help too!)

Many thanks from pikeman


----------



## Law-II (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

The driver you downloaded from VIA is in a zip file folder, you need to decompress the drivers and software contained in the zip. Highlight the v8700a_20100923.zip folder; press the right hand mouse button; sub menu will appear; select extract all; then run setup with administrator rights from the newly created folder called v8700a_20100923

hope this helps

nb: Try an older driver version Windows XP/Vista* (work around*); if the above dose not work; some of the new driver versions; the stereo mix feature has been disabled  

atb

Law-II


----------

